# RYC "New Years" Dec 28-30



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I know I know...I really didn't want to give RYC any business because of quite a few reasons, but it just works out for us this time, and it's a very central place for most of us.

I'm going to hit it up for new years event, I got off work already, going to be a little celebration for us. My bday is jan 2nd so we always go atving, but on top of that we just got engaged so time to party it up!!!





Roll call???


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats man I will be at the hunting camp in N Florida then off to Tennessee for a few days so I'm out but I will be there for atv weekend with about 10 bikes for sure


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We're in as usual. 

I'm in the same boat as you about the park, but I have to give them some credit as last time we were out there they had done a lot of work fixing some things back up maintenance wise; fresh dirt on the camping access roads, grass was cut down reasonably, fences were fixed, & the new northeast riding area that they opened up for the first time that weekend was pretty sweet.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Awesome, cant wait!

Trailer is finally done, I put a 100 gal water tank under it, plumbed all the lines up, fixed all the lights etc. It's set up rather nice now!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

SWEET!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Roll call !!!! Anyone else? Just us and Jp!? 

Jp we are parking in the first lot on the left all the way in the back. Where do u usually go 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's where we were last time, likely similar again this go-round. - We've been rolling in lat Friday(midnight ish) the past few trips due to not be ready ahead of time, thus it's been "take what we can get" for camping space. Ready to rock this go-round, so we should be able to pick a nice spot. 

Wifey got me 6K HID's, some LED strips, & a pair of Memphis Marine 8's for Christmas; already got the HID's in & trying to get the 8" tubes ready but not pulling the 6's until they're done so time will tell.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok cool!!!!

I still haven't really RODE since the 6", I broke it in at a place in miami but it was so rocky and bad I didn't get to really have fun. But I have two extra belts and hopefully everything else is good.

Trailer is all cleaned out and got my stuff in it, should be easy to set up and load now! Can't wait to get out there.

Not too many people are going from my crew, actually just me and my buddy with his side by side. So we will def meet up with you guys and ride out


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Had a blast! It was such good riding conditions out there, the new area was awesome. Got wild at night as always and brought in the new year the best way possible! Pics coming


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good seeing ya out there Ricky! - Wish we had got some riding in as a group. 

I got about 3 sheets to the wind shortly after you stopped by our camp with that front DS out & my brain function was......."less than ideal" - lol. I ripped a brand-new Gatorback belt(will write it up in the ham section) put my old one back in & went on with it, then Nicole flipped the XT in the main hole around 4ish and we spent the rest the afternoon trying to get that cake-batter mud out of every possible orifice on the bike. 

Great time for sure - Told y'all that new Northeast riding area was awesome!!! SO glad they made it atv/utv only.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I'm still out of it!!

We didn't go too crazy but sat night was absolutely crazy!! I'm ordering the front ds today but I'm almost thinking of having one made. I love that it's the weak link though!!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless it's stupid expensive for some reason I'd probably just order two & keep one as a spare. - Maybe have one cryo-treated for just a little more strength. 

If that breaking keeps you from taking something bigger out, I'd probably keep it as-is to be a "fuseable link". - It didn't break anything major & didn't even keep you from riding.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I believe it's $190ish...I am trying to find it cheaper though 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's $173 on dealercostparts.com & includes at least one of the little boots & the clamps.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't really looked how much room is down there but could you weld some flat bar down it to add strength to it? But then again like JP said it might be good that's the weak link

But I do like your idea of having one made, if you got a buddy with a lathe and maybe cnc.. It might not be to bad


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It could be built for probably $100 more than the OE one cost, but not sure if it'd be a good idea. Personally I'd probably order two; put one in, send the other for cryo & then just keep it as a spare till it's needed.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I don't really know much about cryo, but I am jumping for joy that it's the weak link. I was extremely hard on it in that hole. I got stuck in 2wd, then put it in 4. Hit reverse override and about half throttle 2 or 3 times and started to move, then the front end went down and I hit it again and POP. So it's not even really that 'weak', it's just me being stupid. Should have got pulled out. Both tires were just about under. 

Anyway, I'm gonna get one for now, switch out to 31's and keep my fingers crossed. When I get a little more play money I'll get a spare one and possibly cryo it, I don't want to take away the fusible link aspect. it could have just been a factory defect...and I'm still soooooo excited it wasn't a diff or axle!

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

Thanks for the link BTW! What is the deal with that website? I am not a dealer, so do they sell to the public?

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

164 on cheap cycle parts!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

dealercostparts sells direct to whomever, just register like any site. - cheapcycle is hit or miss at being cheaper, but the few orders I've placed through them were several weeks on shipping which annoyed me. 


I'd agree on your plan on getting one now & a spare later(once you have a spare you'll probably never need it, lol). You have to figure that shaft has been through everything you've done with the bike before, as well as what you did in the spot it broke. - That's not bad odds, and you're not opening up the motor for a through-shaft.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ohhhhh ok! I am going to be ordering today!

Just doign some googling...highlifter sells a gorilla thru shaft for the 1000? Ohhhhhh boy....


----------

